# How do you find ...?



## Claire (Jan 11, 2011)

How do you find old lines?  Is there a way to query a subject and find out if there is an active line so you don't start something over again?  I often find myself in that position; I know that someone, somewhere (even me) have had a line going but can't find it.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 11, 2011)

Along the same lines, I've noticed I can see what posts others have made in their profile, but have been unable to find my own.  I would search there for an old post if I could find a list of my own posts.  

PS:  I find it easy to search my subscribed posts by using CNTL F to find a specific word.  Sometimes the DC search won't find it.  

I wanted to find the weather thread the other day, but DC search said not found.  I searched my subscribed threads with CNTL F and found it right away.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 11, 2011)

In your own or any members profile click the statistics tab HTH

Total Posts

Total Posts: 4,755
Posts Per Day: 7.36
Find all posts by msmofet
Find all threads started by msmofet


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 11, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Along the same lines, I've noticed I can see what posts others have made in their profile, but have been unable to find my own...




Z, Click on your user name and select view public profile.  Then click on the statistics tab.  This will show you options for 'Select all posts...'  and "threads started by..."


----------



## msmofet (Jan 11, 2011)

Click this > *Search 
	
*


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 11, 2011)

Claire said:


> How do you find old lines?  Is there a way to query a subject and find out if there is an active line so you don't start something over again?  I often find myself in that position; I know that someone, somewhere (even me) have had a line going but can't find it.




I sometimes have better luck searching for old stuff on Google.  Go to Google and select advanced search.  There you can enter your search parameters then direct Google to look only in Discusscooking.com


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 11, 2011)

You can also click the down arrow next to search and there is the option to look for all discussions started by you (threads) and all posts by you.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks all.  Now I can find the threads I'm looking for.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 11, 2011)

I just use the Google search at the very top right of the site.


----------

